# Hedgehog X-Rays!



## HAZARDxSTONE (Jan 23, 2012)

So my little Cambria has been a bit under the weather, and to check all our bases, me and my vet decided on an x-ray to see if there were any intestinal blockages making her vomit. She is feeling better tonight, so I figured I'd share some x-rays with you!
No anesthesia because she was too weak, so they got a birds-eye view which I find fascinating, so maybe some of you will as well!

These are a picture of a picture, so the quality is not the best, but I thought they were really cool.

Here's one they took with her in a little plastic box to keep her still.









This one you can see towards her intestinal tract is all gas and inflammation due to her inability to keep food/water down for a few days.









I think it's crazy you can see her little ears and quills and everything! She's started keeping food down tonight so I have my fingers crossed that she'll be alright. =]

Keep your fingers crossed for us as well. =]


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, thanks for sharing those. I'm glad she's able to eat tonight. Hoping that she continues to get better and better everyday. HUGS.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Praying for a fast and full recovery!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Hope she gets better quickly! <3

The x-rays are really cool!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the x-ray! Glad it isn't a blockage- poor lil one! Hope she feels better soon! Brillo and I send lots of hedgie smooches!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, she's a beautiful little one! I hope she gets better quickly!!! *hugs* to you both


----------



## wendyp (Feb 29, 2012)

WHOA! Those are really cool. It's very neat how you can see the quills in the x-ray. I hope your hog feels better soon. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope Cambria is completely well soon. Thank you for sharing the x-rays. I see her little hands!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Those x-rays are so cool! Thanks for sharing them. I hope your little girl heals up fast.


----------

